# human joint supplements



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

15 or 20 years ago my doctor told me to treat my arthritis with dog joint meds. They hadn't been approved for humans but since they were natural substances he didn't think they would hurt me. I am not going to try to spell them, but they are the ones we all use for our dogs. Just thought it might make you smile.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I used human grade for my dogs many years ago, but was told human grade was not good enough for dogs, on here,so bought ones made for dogs, not sure it really ever made sense to me.


----------

